# Provo River Poacher



## martymcfly73

I was fishing the Lower above Sundance and came upon some guy that had a stringer of 4 rainbows he had killed. Ranging from 14-18". He was fly fishing no less. I informed him of the regs and asked if I could snap a photo of his fine trophies. He agreed. He wasn't familiar w/the regs. I also took a pic of he license plate and then called and got the local CO's number. I sent him the pics and he called me back today and informed me the guy admitted to it and was cited. 

Too bad they weren't browns


----------



## Grandpa D

Way to go.
More of us need to do this when we see violations.
The more that we anglers help to patrol our waters, the better off things will become.
Thank you for what you did.


----------



## tye dye twins

"Fine" trophies indeed! Those will cost a pretty penny! 

So you informed him his catch was ilegale and he still let you take a pic of him with it? Did he even feel remorsefull after you informed him or did he just play it off as "it's all good"?


----------



## wyogoob

Atta boy!!


----------



## martymcfly73

tye dye twins said:


> "Fine" trophies indeed! Those will cost a pretty penny!
> 
> So you informed him his catch was ilegale and he still let you take a pic of him with it? Did he even feel remorsefull after you informed him or did he just play it off as "it's all good"?


I didn't tell him what my plans were but I think he figured it out when i took a pic of his license plate and car. He didn't seem to care he broke the law. He just shrugged his shoulders.


----------



## tye dye twins

martymcfly73 said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fine" trophies indeed! Those will cost a pretty penny!
> 
> So you informed him his catch was ilegale and he still let you take a pic of him with it? Did he even feel remorsefull after you informed him or did he just play it off as "it's all good"?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't tell him what my plans were but I think he figured it out when i took a pic of his license plate and car. He didn't seem to care he broke the law. He just shrugged his shoulders.
Click to expand...

Then good on ya! Totally deserved if he didn't care at all. There is a good chance he knew the law too and just played dumb. Although I bet he wouldn't have had his pic taken. Hard to tell but what is for sure is he didn't mind breaking the law when he did know the rules!


----------



## Clarq

Thanks for reporting! Hopefully that will put an end to his poaching career.

Good job! :O--O:


----------



## sinergy

Good on You. There only a few things I truly hate in the world and poachers are one of them
Kudos !!!


----------



## quakeycrazy

I have called and reported a few people fishing on the lower and middle Provo before. One was blatently using worms and was kind of hiding his bait in the bushes with his girlfriend standing as lookout. By the time I was able to get reception and call they never found any sign of him, with all the vehicles in the area I had no idea which was his. Another time I saw some worm dunkers right below the Jordanelle dam using big old red and white bubbles using bait. I was pretty ticked off as I passed them and immediately got on the phone where the dispatcher sent a CO. I noticed that one of the two vehicles there was an out of state I am thinking Minnesota or something. The CO got their description and walked off after them and I guarantee they were still there. Even though ignorance to the fishing laws isn't an excuse to break the law I still kind of wish I would have just called them out and maybe they would have either changed their tactics or left. A little bit of education goes a long way but when someone is blatently breaking the law I have no tolerance for that.


----------



## martymcfly73

It's a joke up there this year. With guide services trespassing in the campground, people blatantly breaking rules I've had enough. I have no problem calling people out but now I follow up w/a phone call to the CO or sheriff. It hurts all of us and makes us look bad. Plus I fish the river a lot and take it personally. So people be warned!


----------



## flyguy7

What's this guide service trespassing b.s.?


----------



## martymcfly73

Its not bs. Is the campground off limits or not? Last I checked it was. Yet everytime I drive past there there are people in there w/ clients. I won't name names here but you know who I'm talking about. I just have to pull up a certain website, look at the fish the dates and location. It doesn't take a genius to know where those fish are caught. Why do you sound so defensive?


----------



## flyguy7

How is this affecting you mr. Putnam jr.?


----------



## martymcfly73

flyguy7 said:


> How is this affecting you mr. Putnam jr.?


Glad you admitted it. Its unethical first off. 2 Its against the law (for now). Do you tell your clients they are trespassing? How do you guys justify trespassing? Anything for a buck? I have no problem calling the sheriff when I see you guys down there. I would think J would value his business and be ethical. I guess not.


----------



## martymcfly73

And it doesn't affect me. Other than I think it's BS. You're making all fly fisherman look bad by disregarding the law.


----------



## salmotrutta81

Martymcfly73, good job turning him in. You are a good person for doing that. I have seen a few guys using worms in areas of the Provo that are artificial flies and lures only, I turn them in. Hell, I don't care if they are "unaware" of the rules and regulations, that is what the proclamation is for. I personally think they are "aware" of what they are doing and disregard the rules and regs. I have fished many waters in Utah, Wyoming, Idaho and Montana and the first thing I do is consult the state proclamation before going to the water. Anyhow, I agree with what you did.


----------



## kochanut

o-||


----------



## flyguy7

First of all when did I say "I"? I would love to be in the campground pounding big fish every day but cannot. Btw, don't confuse yourself with the real guides who guide every day to make a living. Showing up for one or two corporate group trips a year just so you can get a pro deal or two doesn't count. Until you become a real guide who have no room to spread internet b.s. about those that do. That is all.


----------



## JuddCT

This is getting pretty good, haven't had a thread like this in the Fly Fishing forum in a long time. o-||


----------



## martymcfly73

Ok Dusty since you want to get personal lets do it. I have a real job two in fact two that keep me employed full time year round. So a few trips a year is all I have time for. That and a family take up my time. If a real guide is you guys at WGS is the measuring stick you're gonna come up short. I have seen you on many occasions in pics and in person in the campground. So have others. I'm sure if I was a ski bum I could guide full time. But I prefer nor stable employment. Its not interest BS and you know it. Maybe we should post some pics from the website and let people decide for themselves.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Wouldn't a "real" guide require a "real" river. Sorry, I had to. :mrgreen: I always found it kind of funny and strange that there were guides on the provo. Now you are telling me they are real?

BTW, I think we should should re-title this thread to: "I have a bigger Johnson than you". Sound good? :roll: 

Please maintain civility.


----------



## kochanut

^ yea what he said!


----------



## flyguy7

Civility gets thrown out the window when someone accuses me of trespassing and threatens to involve police in my job.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I don't feel like you guys have crossed any lines, but it could go that way.


----------



## martymcfly73

Flyguy must have a guilty conscience. You shouldn't worry if you aren't trespassing right? Putnam might be on to something. Sorry Tree. I'll behave now


----------



## martymcfly73

I will concede on the Johnson contest. Being a pseudo "guide" and all.


----------



## Vanilla

Post up the website and the pictures. People should be accountable for their actions. If guides are gaining financially from illegal conduct, they should be accountable.


----------



## JuddCT

TS30 said:


> Post up the website and the pictures. People should be accountable for their actions. If guides are gaining financially from illegal conduct, they should be accountable.


It shouldn't be too hard to find out what he was talking about. He did give you the starting letters and all.


----------



## pheaz

Lets be the judge show us what ya got.


----------



## Vanilla

JuddCT said:


> It shouldn't be too hard to find out what he was talking about. He did give you the starting letters and all.


Yeah, I suppose I could easily go do the investigation. But I'm not the one making the allegation here. Something about coming on an online forum and calling someone out seems a bit bush league without providing the proof. If one doesn't want to go straight down that road, why even bring it up in the first place?

If they're doing it, post the proof. If you're not going to post it up, why even mention it? Seems unnecessary to me.


----------



## martymcfly73

It's over and done with. The proper authorities were notified and now its between them and the guide service.


----------



## doody

Maybe all of this negative energy could be collectively directed at helping to change that aweful law that was passed limiting EVERYONE's access to OUR rivers? How bout another letter writing round to our policy makers expressing our concerns and desires for future access? Anybody have a link to that letter template that was circulating around a while back?


----------



## doody

Oh and since I'm too lazy to look it up myself, what's the number I call to report poachers on the provo? Saw some drunk mullet sportin dudes dunking worms up there last week at the bunny farm and they politely told me to **** off after I told them it was against the regs, didn't have my handy dandy iPhone with me and I thought 911 would have been overkill.


----------



## tye dye twins

doody said:


> Maybe all of this negative energy could be collectively directed at helping to change that aweful law that was passed limiting EVERYONE's access to OUR rivers? How bout another letter writing round to our policy makers expressing our concerns and desires for future access?


I agree on what was said here.

The number for your poaching friends is 1-800-662-3337.


----------



## Grandpa D

The Poaching Hot Line number is on your fishing license.


----------



## martymcfly73

We all need to turn these guys in. I have the CO's number in my phone as well as wasatch and Utah county sheriff dispatch. I know someone who saw a guy w a 20" rainbow on a stringer that he caught on bait on the lower earlier this summer. These guys and the people trespassing aren't helping us when it comes to getting access back. I've also chewed out a number of rafters who haven't had life jackets on their toddlers in the river. Yet they have one for themselves. I've been on a number of drownings this year. I don't want to see one first hand.


----------



## doody

Grandpa D said:


> The Poaching Hot Line number is on your fishing license.


Whoa, wait a minute, you need a license to fish?


----------



## martymcfly73

doody said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Poaching Hot Line number is on your fishing license.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, wait a minute, you need a license to fish?
Click to expand...

It's more of a guideline maybe even a suggestion.


----------



## doody

martymcfly73 said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Poaching Hot Line number is on your fishing license.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, wait a minute, you need a license to fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more of a guideline maybe even a suggestion.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah it seems like it's getting to be like that. Good on ya for the call, I know we all say we'd do it in a heartbeat but it really is hard to actually follow through with it.


----------



## Huge29

Isn't the "*DEER" still used for the poaching hotline from any cell?


----------



## martymcfly73

Huge29 said:


> Isn't the "*DEER" still used for the poaching hotline from any cell?


Yes it is.


----------



## doody

Just put two and two together and was wondering about the guides mentioned here. My dad and I were going to book with them (more for his succes than mine) for an up coming trip, based on prior recommendations we've had, but I'm now having second thoughts. Marty, could you pm me your thoughts and specific examples of the infractions? Also, since word of mouth is a big part of this business, what are other peoples experiences with ******? *edited by administration* My dad is set on them but now I've got concerns. I don't mean to re-open the can of worms but I think a guide should exemplify the sport and its rules and it's important to me that I spend my days rate and GENEROUS tips on a service with integrity. Any help? We need to book here pretty quick.


----------



## doody

Not sure why the admins edited the name of the guide service. My comments certainly werent slanderous and definitely didn't cross the forum line? I still would like a couple of opinions on guides because I've got to book a trip for my dad who's in town now and I've never hired a guide before. Any help???


----------



## kochanut

wow.... here let me try:

****
****
****
****
****
****
*Edited by the adminstration.*


----------



## kochanut

haha ok guess you can no longer drop local company names any longer cause its obviously bad


----------



## doody

Yeah im kinda scratchin my head about that one too. This is a great site for first hand info, good or bad. Where else but a site like this could I get an answer to the question I posted? I'm sure not going to get objective info off a particular company's web site "testimonials." I think the admins should let people post first hand knowledge of their experiences and be able to name names, as long as it doesn't go too far. If someone had a bad experience with company x, it would be helpful to other customers to know that. I called the officials and was only told that an investigation is ongoing. Sorry, but that was enough for me, we booked somewhere else.


----------



## .45

This whole thread reeks....


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER

kochanut said:


> haha ok guess you can no longer drop local company names any longer cause its obviously bad


 :O•-: I guess its a four letter word now. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

I did not edit the posts nor do I see any notes from who did, but for some reason the site owner does not want to risk any liability on allegations, assertions possibly slanderous or not. If you want to discuss actual charges that would at least have a basis, but this is not the place for rumors, theories and hearsay. Marty already wrote this one off and I am sure he will PM you if he feels like it, but let's not turn this place into the elementary playground please! On the other side of the issue, people make their livelihood based on reputation if some information is passed that is not accurate that could have a huge impact on an innocent guide too, we generally try to avoid such a situation. I am sure you can all understand that side of it; to imagine that your own business was being bad mouthed on here would be quite an adverse experience. In this case, the accused claims to have permission to fish/guide there and since this is an outdoors forum and not a legal forum, let's keep the discussion on topic, please!


----------



## Vanilla

Smart decision, Huge29. I can understand where the concern is coming from on this one.


----------

